# Has anyone tried acupuncture



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried acupuncture with their dogs and do you feel that it was helpful?


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I have. I think it's helpful and the best part is that it doesn't have any ill effect on medications you may be giving. I think that it's worth a shot. How I looked at it initially: if it doesn't work then I didn't lose anything except money and I had the satisfaction of trying.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That was kind of my thought too-and like the fact that its not medication-however she's on that as well


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I sincerely hope you get great results. It's certainly not a cure all but it is a great supplement in my opinion.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have used it for anxiety/stress in a dog. In 3 sessions he was back to normal. He would sleep so deeply after the session. He was a very sensitive dog. 

My one foster got it during her HW treatment to try to calm her down - not much happened there! Maybe not enough sessions (probably would have needed to have the needless permanently implanted  ).

I have seen a paralyzed dog (from puppyhood - door fell on her supposedly) be able to move her tail and support herself better after a multitude of sessions. No walking or anything like that, but no getting worse and some improvement. 

I am not sure what the use is in this situation so not sure if this helps. 

For my senior right now we started Adequan in November (I think it was) for her arthritis/back/hips/wrists. Definitely improvement there! If I were closer to Thera-vet in Webster I would want to go there for some underwater treadmill sessions. She went a few years back after a weird (scary) back episode and it seemed to really help.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She has arthritis and possible dm -weakness in her rear -had auto immune issues in the fall-I am taking her to East river in Rochester


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ranger is recovering from a TPLO surgery and sees a physical therapist. Last week we thought he may have injured "the leg", he definitely changed his gate. We took him to PT and they did acupuncture instead of the water treadmill and massage and it worked well. He had tensed up in that leg and the acupuncture loosened him up. He walked as good as he was able to earlier in the week. I'm a believer.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I hope it's not. Sometimes spinal things can make your hind end weak - maybe it's that. 

You might want to give Dr. Browne at Thera-vet a try. She is a vet PT and can do chiro - I told her she could feel Bella but no adjustments unless she asked for each one, and she was good with that. But I wanted her to use that weird chiro sense of where things were. TheraVet - Rochester Rehab, Equine and Canine Health Care They sometimes get a little nutty with their modality recommendations - like "do everything" but you can scale it back. Interesting: Conditions Treated - Conditioning, Pain Management, Injury Diagnostics, Physical Rehabilitation. not sure if those lists are exhaustive or what. 

Whatever you do I hope it goes well and shows success.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We used it with Cassidy, and I do think it helped. I didn't go into it with any expectations, I didn't have strong feelings about acupuncture but figured it would either help or it wouldn't, so there was no harm in trying. My husband was more skeptical, but one time, I think it was either later that evening or the next day after a treatment, he asked me how much it cost. I told him, and he said "it was worth it".


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks will post how it goes.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

This is interesting, I have recently discovered a local vet experienced in acupuncture and was wondering about using it for Harry and Lola.

Harry - for aggression/reactiveness towards other dogs
Lola - HD


----------



## More Ball! says Jake (Oct 13, 2012)

I highly recommend it. When our Sheba started slowing down and was obviously suffering from arthritis we decided to try acupuncture. The vet we used didn't use needles, he used what I can only describe as a type of light pen. You could definitely tell the difference in her mobility after a session. We feel it also helped slow the progression of her DM. I honestly think if we hadn't been taking her for acupuncture sessions her DM would have progressed much more quickly and we would have had to assist her to the Bridge far sooner than we did. Good luck - I hope it helps!

Rita


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The late Barker Sisters had accupuncture treatments along with chiropractic adjustments. It was amazing how they helped.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes with one of mine that had OCD (knee issues), worked really well, I did it in conjunction with Chinese Meds, if you can find someone who does it ALL, acupuncture, CM, plus PT, laser, they should be able to evaluate what will help the best, a combo, one or other etc..


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She ended up starting on metacam and in one day seemed like a different dog-will swim her in the summer-Thanks for all the replies-may try acupuncture in the future


----------

